# Layout Progress Photos



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some current photos taken of the layout construction last week.

This first picture is a general view of scenery in progress. The joint between two of the modules is visible. These are not visible after installation and completion of the detailing.








This picture is scenery in progress as well.








The Turntable is installed and operating. The tracks installed lead to a 4 stall roundhouse plus there will be 3 additional outside tracks.








For information this is a picture of #5, #6, and #8 turnouts to show relative length.








Lastly, this is a pair of turnouts operated by DZ2500 switch machines. Since these are on a viaduct we could not use the Tortoise machines. The Tortoise machines a fully compatible with the STM2 used with the LCS in a Legacy setup. Contrary to feedback from Lionel the STM2 does work with the Z Stuff switch machines. I operated these turnouts from my iPad with LCS and the turnouts worked plus the position was correctly reported in the LCS. It does require adding a DZ1008 AC relay and a 5VDC power supply.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Well it's too late now but in situations such as this you can sometimes use a Tortoise Remote Mount.

Then all you would have would be a thin wire running from the turnout down to the lower level.

Depending on the particular situation this might be satisfactory.

I used them in several locations where the visibility of the wire was not an issue.

Frederick


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

That will be a great looking layout. I hope you can post some more pics and videos when you are finished. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you both for the feedback. I look forward to having the layout completed and in the house so in addition to operating trains I can stage photos for posting periodically on the MTF.
I have found it to be an interesting experience working with a professional layout builder. Most decisions have been collaborative between myself and their team of experts. Some decisions are completely mine. For example locale, era modeled, type of track and controls, buildings chosen and placement, operating philosophy. Some decisions I have yielded to the builder where it affects the warranty, such as the switch machines used and turnout and turntable sourcing. That is why the Z Stuff machines are on the viaduct, the builder would not warrant the other setup due to past experience. It is also why a plug was added up on the viaduct that has to be hidden. It allows quick swapout of any failed DZ2500 switch machines.
I will post more progress pictures when I get them.


----------

